# Perdomo Fresh Rolled Cuban Wheel



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Has anyone ever bought this off of the devil site? Are they any good?


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I had 1 gifted to me, and then I won a 5er, and they are fine cigars. I really enjoyed the one that was gifted. I have had 1 of the 5er and it was just as good. really good value for money with these IMO.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks Brent! I'm tempted to buy these all the time, but I never pull the trigger. I'm going to have to just do it.


----------



## tuelle (Nov 10, 2007)

chip19 said:


> Thanks Brent! I'm tempted to buy these all the time, but I never pull the trigger. I'm going to have to just do it.


Chip, if you were up for a split of these I'd be game. Especially the torps. Let me know...


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

I've been considering these as well. I was a little unsure til now. JUST DO IT!!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

chip19 said:


> Thanks Brent! I'm tempted to buy these all the time, but I never pull the trigger. I'm going to have to just do it.


Aaron, I have been looking a these also. Let me know if you are interested in doing a split. I have been bidding on them but never win.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'll let you guys know if I get any of these.


----------



## GARU-cl (Apr 24, 2008)

If you are looking for a solid straightforward everday good cigar these fill the bill. If you are looking for something strong, full bodied and complex, you;ll probably be a little disappointed.


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

I just ordered a wheel of 50 from CI...now I have to figure out where I can put them lol:errrr:


----------



## tuelle (Nov 10, 2007)

smokeyandthebandit05 said:


> I just ordered a wheel of 50 from CI...now I have to figure out where I can put them lol:errrr:


Rich, if you want to split some off, let me know please.


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

maybe I'll see what happens. Im reseasoning a humi I stopped using and what I cant fit I'll send to ya


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

smokeyandthebandit05 said:


> maybe I'll see what happens. Im reseasoning a humi I stopped using and what I cant fit I'll send to ya


lol apparently there supposed to be here today...I just ordered them yesterday...This is effin awesome!


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

ooh yummy  In 2 weeks (next pay cycle lol ) I will see if anyone here wants to do a split. I rather something bigger thn the robusto, but heck, Im easy.
I will pay my half, plus $35 to cover shipping and PP costs. If anyone is interested, let me know.

Ill revisit this in 2 weeks.


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

I would have liked to get somethin bigger but it I want them to fit in the humi the next size larger (torpedo I think) would just barely fit


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

I would have liked to get somethin bigger but it I wanted them to fit in the humi and the next size larger (torpedo I think) would just barely fit


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

leojvs said:


> ooh yummy  In 2 weeks (next pay cycle lol ) I will see if anyone here wants to do a split. I rather something bigger thn the robusto, but heck, Im easy.
> I will pay my half, plus $35 to cover shipping and PP costs. If anyone is interested, let me know.
> 
> Ill revisit this in 2 weeks.


I'm interested in a split on a wheel of Torps if we can score a deal on C-Bid. I'm on about the same pay cycle.


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow I cant believe it I placed my order yesterday afternoon and got it around 7 EST tonight. I honestly cant believe how fast it got here and they look mighty tasty


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

smokeyandthebandit05 said:


> Wow I cant believe it I placed my order yesterday afternoon and got it around 7 EST tonight. I honestly cant believe how fast it got here and they look mighty tasty


Thats pretty good but then again, they're only a couple of hours away from you. Mine usually take 2-3 days which still isnt bad. I considering moving to the Easton/Bath/Bethlehem area so when I win an auction I can just spin by after work and pick my treasures up. Save a little on shipping too. :whoohoo:


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

I just had one right out of the cello bundle and it was a hell of a lot better than I expected. When Im done with this wheel I'll be gettin another one for sure. These will be awesome with some age on them


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thats good to know.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

I am hoping to win a fiver on Cbid before I buy a bundle of 50. I have heard alot of good things about them and I can wait to try them


----------



## tuelle (Nov 10, 2007)

smokeyandthebandit05 said:


> maybe I'll see what happens. Im reseasoning a humi I stopped using and what I cant fit I'll send to ya


wow! cool...


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

smokeyandthebandit05 said:


> I just had one right out of the cello bundle and it was a hell of a lot better than I expected. When Im done with this wheel I'll be gettin another one for sure. These will be awesome with some age on them


well this is good to know!
If I can hold onto some long enough to get some age on them, I shall be happy


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

just a little update make sure to smoke these dryer than 70% rh. My problem was that I got some 65% heartfelt beads and I put a little too much water in them so they were at 73% when I took it out of the humi. I had to touch it up 4-5 times but all the flavor was there and it was not bitter at all. Im soo happy with these little things


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

Me and Alan are doing a wheel split on these babys. THey should arrive at his place on Monday. I cant wait to get these in my humi! 

Thanks Alan!!


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

Bought some awhile back. Let them sit for a little while and you'll be happy with em.


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

Txbob said:


> Bought some awhile back. Let them sit for a little while and you'll be happy with em.


So that means I will have to buy MORE cigars to entertain me whilst these sit?

Bummer :whoohoo:


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

leojvs said:


> So that means I will have to buy MORE cigars to entertain me whilst these sit?
> 
> Bummer :whoohoo:


Hehe, hell of a predicament... more cigars!


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

That sounds like the "perfect" problem! LMAO!!


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

leojvs said:


> So that means I will have to buy MORE cigars to entertain me whilst these sit?
> 
> Bummer :whoohoo:


You could always order a boatlaod of Opus X's or Fuente Anejo's to smoke while your Fresh-rolled are aging!! :roflmao:


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

I had one of these tonight and it was a Fantastic cigar for the price. I bet they get even better with age. This is my new go to budget stick!


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

El Lechero said:


> You could always order a boatlaod of Opus X's or Fuente Anejo's to smoke while your Fresh-rolled are aging!! :roflmao:


:roflmao: oh s**t your funny! I dont smoke cheap, second rate cigars. Let me know when you think of a good quality cigar to smoke while the fresh-rolled are ageing. :roflmao:


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

Just arrived! 50 Double Robustos!


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

I honestly love these things. I smoke em when I mow the grass and its perfect cause once Im done with the grass the cigar is almost done lol


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

chip19 said:


> Has anyone ever bought this off of the devil site? Are they any good?


***New Guy Alert!***

What's the devil site?:huh:


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

Oxman said:


> ***New Guy Alert!***
> 
> What's the devil site?:huh:


Cigarbid is referred to as the Devil site because they lure you in with such tasty deals and potential savings. It makes it WAYYY to easy to go over your monthly cigar budget and end up in the dog house. Also, if you get caught up in the bidding, it's real easy to pay MORE than retail from Cigar International (host site for Devilbid) or other sites. BEWARE!!! LOL!


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

When I joined this site it was already too late for me. I had already succumbed to the siren's wail of the Devil site. All is lost for me but you can still be saved. RRUUNNNNN!!!!!


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

El Lechero said:


> When I joined this site it was already too late for me. I had already succumbed to the siren's wail of the Devil site. All is lost for me but you can still be saved. RRUUNNNNN!!!!!


But the light is SHINY...it's so...so...BEAUTIFULLLLLLLLL!

:arghhhh:


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

Another soul lost. Welcome to our world. LOL!


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

Oxman said:


> But the light is SHINY...it's so...so...BEAUTIFULLLLLLLLL!
> 
> :arghhhh:


fool......

lol. enjoy the site (and welcome to the forum newb! )


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

These are one of the best Perdomo buys out there. Simply delicious. I just placed my bid for 4 bundles of 50 in hopes of just getting one bundle! You cannnnnnnt gooooo wrong on this one. Pull the trigger, even at retail!
Best,
Ylo2na


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

BeerAdvocate said:


> I had one of these tonight and it was a Fantastic cigar for the price. I bet they get even better with age. This is my new go to budget stick!


Though the price is low and classifies as a budget stick, this is hardly that! I doubt you can find too many premium smokes out there that will stand the taste, construction, burn, and overall satisfaction test like these Perdomo fresh-rolled wheels! A smoke that I have found similiar is the Topps brand out of Miami but double the cost. Get the picture....they are good!
Best
Ylo2na


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

ylo2na said:


> Though the price is low and classifies as a budget stick, this is hardly that! I doubt you can find too many premium smokes out there that will stand the taste, construction, burn, and overall satisfaction test like these Perdomo fresh-rolled wheels! A smoke that I have found similiar is the Topps brand out of Miami but double the cost. Get the picture....they are good!
> Best
> Ylo2na


I agree wholeheartedly! After smoking several of these, I have found they are just as good and in some cases BETTER, than smokes that cost 3 times as much! This is MY new favorite!


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

Holy crap! These are great! Got my half of a wheel split with El Lechero on Monday, lit one right away, smoked most of it (it was a little strong for me :sorry: ) and Im smoking another one tonight. Still a little strong...
Im getting more! Well, I would have, till Alan pointed me in the direction of TNT alternatives.....I can see a purchase coming up! And 2 full humis :frown:

oh, the blanket 'rounf my shoulders serves 2 purposes. 1. Its bl**dy cold.
2. It hides my companys name.


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

These are great cigars. I'm still trying to get a wheel at a reasonable price from the devils site. No luck so far.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

alanf said:


> These are great cigars. I'm still trying to get a wheel at a reasonable price from the devils site. No luck so far.


Me to. Deals on the Devil site are few and far between these days...


----------



## tuelle (Nov 10, 2007)

baboruger said:


> Me to. Deals on the Devil site are few and far between these days...


Me 3. :angry: Been trying since May... I'd glady split some if anyone lucks out (and doesn't want/need the whole wheel).


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

A wheel of Torps. went a couple days ago for $63!!


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

tuelle said:


> Me 3. :angry: Been trying since May... I'd glady split some if anyone lucks out (and doesn't want/need the whole wheel).


geez Larry, thats awful tempting.....but I cannot. Other cigars to buy/try in the next few months.


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

chip19 said:


> Has anyone ever bought this off of the devil site? Are they any good?


One of the best cigars on the market for the money! You wont go wrong with this one!
Best,
Ylo2na


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Ok guys... what is the "devil" site... I am sure there is some history. But I want to see too. hahaha


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Don't there bro it will have its way with you. ( cbid.com)


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

ylo2na said:


> One of the best cigars on the market for the money! You wont go wrong with this one!
> Best,
> Ylo2na


What he said


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

www.cigarbid.com is commonly referred to as The Devil Site on this forum. Although not as common as I've been told used to occur, one can find some pretty decent bargains there. They are the bid site offshoot of the www.cigarsinternational.com and www.cigar.com (I think those are the two sites of the same parent company).

It's the Devil for a number of reasons, not the least of which is that in the excitement of bidding, you may well wind up paying above retail for something!


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

There are some really good deals there Chris but excercise CAUTION!! The Devilsite owns many a poor soul from this site. Before you know it you have exhausted your bank account and you have 500 smokes and you only have humi space for 100. Now if you'll excuse me, I have about 23 auctions to check on Cigarbid.com!! LOLOLOL!!!!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

not to be underestimated, there's also the lesser brethren of the devil site - www.cigarauctioneer.com which is operated by Famous Smoke Shop 








I've heard there may be others, but I'm too enthralled to seek them out... 








flee! save yourself before it's too late....


----------



## flathead59 (Feb 1, 2008)

ngetal said:


> not to be underestimated, there's also the lesser brethren of the devil site - www.cigarauctioneer.com which is operated by Famous Smoke Shop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rick,

You come up with some of the damndest posts! That's a hoot


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

ngetal said:


> not to be underestimated, there's also the lesser brethren of the devil site - www.cigarauctioneer.com which is operated by Famous Smoke Shop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haaha! Nice post!! Yes, cigarautioneer just cost me another $50.. Damn site....


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

leojvs said:


> haaha! Nice post!! Yes, cigarautioneer just cost me another $50.. Damn site....


pfft.... you got off easy.... 
they're shipping my accumulated winnings for the past month to me this week... 
stuff (with shipping charges) totals $320.53 
duties and taxes for the order -- $353.28
:frown:

ain't it _grate_ to be Canadian....


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

ngetal said:


> pfft.... you got off easy....
> they're shipping my accumulated winnings for the past month to me this week...
> stuff (with shipping charges) totals $320.53
> duties and taxes for the order -- $353.28
> ...


Im really in the same boat. Im $50 in gars, 32 in postage, then whatever customs want to stab me with in tax. Its great hey :angry:


----------

